# Wesgreen International School, sharajah



## quinn1

Hi All, 

Has anyone ever worked in Wesgreen International school in Sharajah and got any advice? I have been offered a teaching job there. 

The salary is just under 8k AED. They will also pay for my flights, accmodation. 

I'm told this is a bad package, and its not enough to realy live on. Is this the case?

I will be going out by myslelf

Many thanks for ANY information xx


----------



## Blackbush

Hi Quinn, I just got the same offer from the same school - got the interview at 8am and got offerend the job at half 1. 

Bit nervous about it all, Im from Armagh and an NQT. I reckon Im going to take it. Sure it will be a bit of expierence and a bit of craic. 


Blackbush.


----------



## quinn1

Blackbush said:


> Hi Quinn, I just got the same offer from the same school - got the interview at 8am and got offerend the job at half 1.
> 
> Bit nervous about it all, Im from Armagh and an NQT. I reckon Im going to take it. Sure it will be a bit of expierence and a bit of craic.
> 
> 
> Blackbush.



Do you know that if you terminate the contract at any time you must pay back all fees, flights, etc? What subject you teaching? When do you have to let them know by? 
U defo going to take it?


----------



## Blackbush

I have not read the contract yet; still in work now. I reckon that I am. Ann Marie at Teachanywhere didnt mention that - I asked about quittin early and she just said you get a 6 month work ban form UAE but it does not affect you back home. I am still weighing it all up but there are not many propects here its a full time secure job in the profession I want to be in and I get paid to travel to the Middle East and think it will be a great adventure. Where are from, whats your story.


----------



## quinn1

Blackbush said:


> I have not read the contract yet; still in work now. I reckon that I am. Ann Marie at Teachanywhere didnt mention that - I asked about quittin early and she just said you get a 6 month work ban form UAE but it does not affect you back home. I am still weighing it all up but there are not many propects here its a full time secure job in the profession I want to be in and I get paid to travel to the Middle East and think it will be a great adventure. Where are from, whats your story.



Is it posible to send a private msg on this site or could I email you directly? Dont want to put too much personal information up on this site!!


----------



## Blackbush

My e mail is [SNIP] reply to this post so I know you got it an I can then delete this post off the forum. 


Its a normal e mail (at) - but it will not let me write that on here, and there are no spaces in that e mail.


----------



## quinn1

Blackbush said:


> My e mail is [SNIP] reply to this post so I know you got it an I can then delete this post off the forum.
> 
> 
> Its a normal e mail (at) - but it will not let me write that on here, and there are no spaces in that e mail.




got it, will email u now thanks


----------



## JohnnyZ

*Wes Green International School*

Hi Quinn - JohnnyZ here - what was your decision in the end. I may have a job at the school but have read many mixed reviews on the internet. Would be interested to know how things turned out for you & that you are ok, cheers for now - Johnnyz


quinn1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone ever worked in Wesgreen International school in Sharajah and got any advice? I have been offered a teaching job there.
> 
> The salary is just under 8k AED. They will also pay for my flights, accmodation.
> 
> I'm told this is a bad package, and its not enough to realy live on. Is this the case?
> 
> I will be going out by myslelf
> 
> Many thanks for ANY information xx


----------



## JohnnyZ

*Wes Green International School*

Hi Blackbush - hope you are well - how did things turn out at WEs Green - I may have a job there, still waiting to hear. Have heard mixed reviews but would like to know what happened in the end - bye for now & hope all is well with you

JohnnyZ



Blackbush said:


> Hi Quinn, I just got the same offer from the same school - got the interview at 8am and got offerend the job at half 1.
> 
> Bit nervous about it all, Im from Armagh and an NQT. I reckon Im going to take it. Sure it will be a bit of expierence and a bit of craic.
> 
> 
> Blackbush.


----------



## celtic1967

*Wesgreen*

Wondering what it is like there....good or bad points?????


salary, accomodation, lifestyle, saving????


----------



## celtic1967

*wesgreen*

Any info would be great....salary, accomodation, saving etc....


----------



## scdavin

celtic1967 said:


> Any info would be great....salary, accomodation, saving etc....


Hi, just wondering did you take the job. Have been given a second telephone interview but in sure what to do. I am originally from Ireland but currently working in the Uk and looking to head out in Sep


----------



## celtic1967

Hi ya. Did not. Did not think the salary was great. spoke to friend who is in dubai.....he is on over double and sharjah very different from dubai. good luck. have cheacked out other discussion boards and they dont read well


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Hey, thought it sounded a little on the very low side. I think teachers in UAE are generally around double that with furnished accom, flights and health cover. We're going over in August to teach in Sharjah but a different school. Been reading up a lot on Sharjah life and yeah, it's no Dubai but I think if you go there not expecting everything to be just like it is at home, have an open mind toward the customs and culture and show some common sense, decency and respect to common laws, if shouldn't be a prob. There's no alcohol (though apparently you can get a license) but that doesn't effect me as I'm not a big fan of the drink. I think enjoying a couple on a trip to dubai every now and then would make me appreciate alcohol more. Good luck with any decisions.


----------



## maz81

[Hi, I'm applying to Wesgreen, what is it like? I'm really confused, its a massive move for me!!! Any help, much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## All sorts

Depends where you are from. If you are UK trained initially it is a bit of a culture shock. There are many rules or the children have to follow. Are you interested in primary or secondary? The salary is not as high as Dubai, however it is sufficient to have fun and save depending how often you go out and where you socialise. There are some reasonably priced gyms near the school and transport is cheap. Are you coming with a family? It makes a difference. There is a lot to do once you familiarise yourself with the area. The teachers are from UK, Canada, Ireland, South Africa, Pakistan an a few other places. Get back to me if you have any other questions


----------



## maz81

Hi, I'm from the Uk.. I will be travelling with children and it will be primary.


----------



## All sorts

The school is quite good for families, they treat them well. How old are your children? The apartments are roomy and most are in the school but some are located near to the school. The school area is also in an industrial area so there are a lot of men around, and they tend to stare, however tat said you get used to it and this is true to any industrial area. The only negative about apartments are the terribly uncomfortable sofas, i would get my own asap. There is a nice furniture store very close by. What age are your children?


----------



## maz81

Thanks for your reply, yhey are 10, 6 and 8 months.


----------



## All sorts

The school have a crèche for staff, it is very busy as a lot of babies were born to staff. The ten year old may find it trickier to settle than your younger ones. If you speak Urdu or Arabic then you are at an advantage, just make sure if you are taking school accommodation that you are in the school building accommodation, it is better for families.

Which primary year will you teach


----------



## ked7

*For new staff*

Dear expats 

I have really enjoyed my stay at Wesgreen International School that I’ve even extended my contract for another year. This is my first teaching experience away from home so it was really difficult for me to adjust at the beginning. However the staff and the co- workers are helpful and friendly, you will soon settle in. The work load may seem heavy at the beginning but once you’ve set yourself up its pretty much a breeze. The kids are easy to control and really lovable, of course every class has a few challenging students but the school offers great assistance with these learners. I have enjoyed the school, there are issues that arise as they do at any school although the easiest is just to get on with your work because that’s why you here. 
Moving to any country will be a culture shock, but you will soon adjust to the people and the lifestyle. It is very fascinating and you can learn a lot from it. Living in the Middle East is ideal for those of you want to travel, it’s really convenient and affordable to do some from here.
My experience has been wonderful and has positively influenced my life. It hasn’t always been easy, you miss home and you might even struggle on your own but it’s worth it. Teaching aboard opens doors for new opportunities gives you exposure to different teaching and learning methods and allows experiencing a whole new culture of students. I would strongly recommend that you take this opportunity. It’s what you make of it.


----------



## TallyHo

Hmm...

There's another popular Dubai expat forum geared towards British expats.

Yesterday a brand new poster bumped up a year old thread on Wesgreen to say the previous posters were wrong and how wonderful the school is.

Then today we have another brand new poster bump up this thread on Wesgreen to say how great it is.

Hmm....

Mods?





ked7 said:


> Dear expats
> 
> I have really enjoyed my stay at Wesgreen International School that I’ve even extended my contract for another year. This is my first teaching experience away from home so it was really difficult for me to adjust at the beginning. However the staff and the co- workers are helpful and friendly, you will soon settle in. The work load may seem heavy at the beginning but once you’ve set yourself up its pretty much a breeze. The kids are easy to control and really lovable, of course every class has a few challenging students but the school offers great assistance with these learners. I have enjoyed the school, there are issues that arise as they do at any school although the easiest is just to get on with your work because that’s why you here.
> Moving to any country will be a culture shock, but you will soon adjust to the people and the lifestyle. It is very fascinating and you can learn a lot from it. Living in the Middle East is ideal for those of you want to travel, it’s really convenient and affordable to do some from here.
> My experience has been wonderful and has positively influenced my life. It hasn’t always been easy, you miss home and you might even struggle on your own but it’s worth it. Teaching aboard opens doors for new opportunities gives you exposure to different teaching and learning methods and allows experiencing a whole new culture of students. I would strongly recommend that you take this opportunity. It’s what you make of it.


----------



## ked7

Not everyone views the school in a negative light, I think its good that there is more postive feedback.


----------



## TallyHo

When multiple brand new posters on multiple forums start posting similar posts at the same time, it reeks of damage control and doesn't help your cause.

I won't claim to be knowledgeable about Wesgreen but the name has come up periodically over the last five or so years due to unhappy teachers. I'll leave it at that. 




ked7 said:


> Not everyone views the school in a negative light, I think its good that there is more postive feedback.


----------



## ked7

Everyone is entitled to their opinions,its your personal choice how yoy feel, I have just extened my contract and wanted to share my experience to new staff arriving.


----------



## TotallyH

Anyone have any good feedback about this school? I was thinking of applying for a post here but am in two minds.


----------

